# Bought a S&W 638-3 today.



## ifithitu (Jul 22, 2016)

My new 638-3 .38 S&W SPL+P 5 Shot revolver.:smt1099


----------



## Backlighting (Jul 2, 2012)

Congrats. I bought one 5 months ago. Ridiculously concealable, lightweight and with reasonable power. 
I put a Pachmayr Diamond Pro grip on it...helps with the recoil. 
It will take time to get proficient with it, so frequent practice is necessary.


----------

